# Saturday, Four Whisky Day.



## Macaco (May 20, 2014)

Hello All,
I went for a dig this past Saturday.  Found a few good bottles. Four whiskey bottles came out of the ground. Dirty Larry found two and I found two. 
My finds,



From research I did this bottle doesn't seem to have much money value but it's nice looking.
/JESSE MOORE-HUNT CO./TRADE MARK/SAN FRANCISCO.CAL./&/LOUISVILLE.KY./









/PAUL JONES/WHISKEY/LOUIVILLE KY/



Some keepers,
Chianti bottle,



/MENTHOLATUM CO/REGSTD/MENTHOLATUM/TRADE MARK/WICHITA KAN/BUFFALO N.Y./












A strange one. Fox soda? It seems too small to be an actual soda bottle though,



Here are Larry's whiskies,
/GOLDBERG BOWEN/& Co/WINE MERCHANTS/SAN FRANCISCO/



He found another Duffy Malt Whisky. A larger one this time,



He dug a very nice milk bottle too,
/ONE QUART/BERKELEY FARM CREAMERY/2116 ALLSTON WAY/






Thanks for looking,
Steve


----------



## luckiest (May 20, 2014)

The fox's is clam tea, they usually say seattle on them.  Nice finds!


----------



## privvydigger (May 20, 2014)

nice digs


----------



## Macaco (May 20, 2014)

luckiest said:
			
		

> The fox's is clam tea, they usually say seattle on them.  Nice finds!


Thanks for that Jonny.Using that information I found a posting on another site that said it was a clam bullion with tomato and hot pepper that could be poured into a pitcher of beer for added flavor and color. Like a 'Snappy Tom'-'Clamato' concentrate. It's a keeper. Steve


----------



## 2find4me (May 20, 2014)

Jesse Moore EBAYPaul Jones History & EBAYBoericke & Runyon are common in amber, not sure about your clear variant.W.M. R. Warner HistoryFox Oyster Sauce HistoryThe Goldburg Bowen & Co. is a nice one.History on the milk, very nice.


----------



## cannibalfromhannibal (May 21, 2014)

The Goldburg is listed in the book "Picnics, Coffins & Shoo-Flies" by J Thomas as dating 1900-1918 and valued at $20 (in 1977 dollars). Nice score and fun looking dig spot. Jack


----------



## Macaco (May 21, 2014)

cannibalfromhannibal said:
			
		

> The Goldburg is listed in the book "Picnics, Coffins & Shoo-Flies" by J Thomas as dating 1900-1918 and valued at $20 (in 1977 dollars). Nice score and fun looking dig spot. Jack


Hello Jack, Thanks for the information! I will pass it along to Dirty Larry. Steve


----------



## Macaco (May 21, 2014)

2find4me said:
			
		

> Jesse Moore EBAYPaul Jones History & EBAYBoericke & Runyon are common in amber, not sure about your clear variant.W.M. R. Warner HistoryFox Oyster Sauce HistoryThe Goldburg Bowen & Co. is a nice one.History on the milk, very nice.


Hi Sharon, Excellent research. I didn't have much luck from my web searches.The Fox Oyster Sauce bottle is very interesting.I like that the cobalt bottle is from the Warner Safe Cure company.Good history on the milk bottle. Thank you,Steve


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 21, 2014)

When I first saw that milk in the mud I thought WOW, Cobalt!!!Then I scrolled down.I guess is just the picture but it's still a nice find. []


----------



## Macaco (May 21, 2014)

cowseatmaize said:
			
		

> When I first saw that milk in the mud I thought WOW, Cobalt!!!Then I scrolled down.I guess is just the picture but it's still a nice find. []


Hi Eric, That's what I imagined when I first saw it. Cobalt. It was the mud, sand and some kind of oily junk in the water that gave it that color in the photo. Steve


----------



## diggerdirect (May 21, 2014)

Macaco said:
			
		

> Hi Sharon, Excellent research. I didn't have much luck from my web searches.The Fox Oyster Sauce bottle is very interesting._*I like that the cobalt bottle is from the Warner Safe Cure company.*_Good history on the milk bottle. Thank you,Steve



No, it was a completely different company. The 'other' Warner.


----------



## Macaco (May 21, 2014)

diggerdirect said:
			
		

> No, it was a completely different company. The 'other' Warner.


Thanks for that. I presumed "other" referred to the bottle itself.Steve


----------



## Lordbud (Sep 6, 2015)

Whatever happened to Steve/Macaco? I enjoyed his posts always. Seems like he fell off of the forum...


----------



## Nevadabottles (Sep 7, 2015)

Killer finds!!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 9, 2015)

Nice stuff


----------

